# How to recreate this beautiful bonsai tree aquascape?



## p2002

Hi guys,

I would like to recreate this famous, awesome looking aquascape. My only restriction is that I don't want to do co2. My tank is 19 (L) x13 (w) x 13.5 (h) (I think it's 15 gallon but not sure).

My 3 main questions are:

1. Where do you get driftwood like that? I asked my local LFS about this, and they say that they no longer carry driftwood that look like bonsai trees because they are no longer allowed to import it. (I like in California).

2. What kind of moss is that? Christmas moss?

3. What kind of carpet is that? Is it dwarf hairgrass? What's the best light to buy to encourage this kind of beautiful carpeting?


----------



## end3r.P

I think you'll have a lot of difficulty growing that carpet without CO2.


----------



## houseofcards

That was a top performing tank years ago in the IAPLC Contest. You won't be able to do it without co2. Even the moss will not grow the way you see it. I'm pretty sure it's Singapore Moss BTW. It's also harder than it looks to get it to that type of perfection. It requires a lot of attention and then the picture is taken at a sweet spot.


----------



## wildroseofky

You can do a search for dead Bonsai. Sometimes people offer it for aquariums. You can find something similar here https://www.bloomsandbranches.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=1&cat=1820&show=18&page=1 or here Bonsai Branch 7in. You could use that aquascape as inspiration and substitute easier plants to get a similar look. It takes a lot of work to keep aquascapes like that looking good.


----------



## klibs

Yo I am basically doing the same scape for my next nano tank. It will be a super low tech dirted hair grass tank with a 'tree' in it. Basically the same 'angled tree over a sloped lawn' look. My tank is only 2.5g so it is much smaller than that pic - planning on bringing it into the office when it is ready.

Others are right in saying you have no chance at growing that carpet. It is UG which is notorious for being extremely difficult to grow and absolutely requires CO2. DHG belem on the other hand can be grown with a dry start and if it has good substrate can survive in lower light / no CO2 after it grows in. I'm not sure if UG will survive without CO2 after a dry start as I have never owned it. I am currently doing the dry start for my 2.5g. My plan is once the carpet is nice and thick (will take many months probably) I will add in my tree with moss already glued on, fill the tank, add a little filter, cycle it, then add some cherry shrimp.

Check out this video by Dennis on how to create trees. He basically just uses foam pieces and superglue to create the tree shape. I am using a piece of larger manzanita branch I had lying around as the base.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg

Dennis has also successfully grown a nice DHG belem carpet in a low tech tank over many months - it can be done but takes a long time. IMO he is one of the best in the hobby though so your results will probably vary


----------



## houseofcards

True you can definitely grow DHC and many moss low-tech, but even the moss won't be as lush as it looks in the Oliveria tank linked in the 1st post. Is there a video or a pic of Dennis's setup further down the road.


----------

